# utricularia graminifolia wallpaper (DUW)



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

That is SOOOO cool! It's like a lilliputian bog mat!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Great pics !!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Gorgeous! Very cool!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Doesnt look like u. graminifolia to me...


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

Whatever it is, I'd like to know... and I definitely MUST have some!
:hihi:


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice pics. That is definitely u. graminifloia flowers that is poking through some kind of moss.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Very nice pics. That is definitely u. graminifloia flowers that is poking through some kind of moss.


Okay, where the heck are the leaves then and how is it surviving under moss to send flowers up?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

@chlorophile: the leaves do exist...they're just duking it out for space with the moss....
the moss is taking up the front while the majority of the graminifolia is located in the back.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Gulp. Jaw drop. WOW.

Is the whole tank normally underwater or is this how it normally grows--in a sort of mini-bog?

Crazy awesome!

sox


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

@sock: the tank itself is relatively shallow, about 6 inches in height. the driftwood piece just sits in it, so it's more like a glass tray.  the graminifolia and moss grow very close to the waterline. when i refill the tank, the water rises over the graminifolia, briefly submerging it but returns it to emergent conditions. both plants grow on driftwood.

i've removed the wood out of the tank so you can see the sense of scale:


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

How about some full tank shots? Looks really interesting.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is a gorgeous little thing. Really loving the whole living ikebana aspect of it. One of my favorite "wabi kusa" type setups ever!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

you really don't mind if people use teh images? Can I pm for permission?


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I would love a full tank shot also.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmmm, I just ordered a GLA 36 x 9 x 8 tank and this could be a way to go. Could you give more info on the water parameters and cultivation? What a lovely tank!!!

soxus awestruckus


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my word, FTS please. This is LOVELY!


----------



## gerrard00 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> you really don't mind if people use teh images? Can I pm for permission?


nope that's what they're for, at least for wallpaper.... 
if you plan on using it for a site or something else other than wallpaper, i'd appreciate it if you told me what you were using it for, and give me a link after---i'd like to see what you did with it. thanks


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

sure! i am in the process of redoign my website. I think ti would look awesome in teh background (could give credit, of course). I woudl absolutely check with you first, just figured I would throw it out there


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> sure! i am in the process of redoign my website. I think ti would look awesome in teh background (could give credit, of course). I woudl absolutely check with you first, just figured I would throw it out there


oh coolio. would definitely love to see it. let me know if you need a higher res, although i think your site should be fine.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

so the UG is tied to your driftwood? I wasn't aware that it could be grown in that way... I always thought that it was a carpet plant.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

my god, that is amazing. If I were an inch tall ATM, I'd be in that tank, rolling in that mini bog.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

im quite honored that you all want to see a full tank shot....unfortunately, it is a bit unruly right now...need to go through a heavy prune before taking pics. i will try to get them uploaded soon.

@raven: the java moss is attached to the driftwood, and the utricularia attaches itself to the moss--that's why you dont see many graminifolia leaves, but moss instead


----------

